# [SOLVED] Ethernet Light not on/ No internet



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

My situation is almost exactly like this one 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/ethernet-not-detected-causing-no-internet-656581.html

But I have a second modem that was not connected during the storm/power outage. I have plugged that in and am getting the same problem, i have also tried a different ethernet cable.

Tried both through the router and direct connection.

current setup:
Embarq EQ-660R 660series modem
Linksys WRTG45 v2 router


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Sounds like the ethernet card is shot. You can get a pci ethernet card and they are not expensive.
Intel PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter Network adapter - PCI / 66 MHz
or
Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter Network adapter - PCI Express x1


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Um im a tad confused. Isn't an Ethernet card on a computer not a modem or router? Do all 3 computers have a bad card? I am using one of those computers by cellphone tether which i assume uses the network card.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Well color me more confused, this is the first I heard of 3 computers and your posts stated "*Ethernet Light not on/ No internet" *which is all singular.


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*



Rich-M said:


> Well color me more confused, this is the first I heard of 3 computers and your posts stated "*Ethernet Light not on/ No internet" *which is all singular.


Ethernet light on the modem(singular) 1 or 1000 computers wouldn't make a difference. Not sure if anyone says I have no internets when they have more than one computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Have you called your ISP and had them run a test on the modem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*



Kyton said:


> Ethernet light on the modem(singular) 1 or 1000 computers wouldn't make a difference. Not sure if anyone says I have no internets when they have more than one computer.


Look the posts sounds like the light on the ethernet card is not working and nothing in it states you have tried 3 different computers on it just multiple modems so lets get past this....if you had stated 3 computers tried I would never have posted that so my bad too!


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*



Old Rich said:


> Have you called your ISP and had them run a test on the modem?


Yes, They tested the modem that was plugged in now. Saying it was probably the modem and that i should get a new one. It doesnt really make sense since that modem wasnt plugged in when the power went out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Sounds like both have failed . . it it does not pass their test there is no use in continueing


----------



## Kyton (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

New modem didn't work, but it wasnt the modem to begin with. Brought a laptop and plugged it directly into the modem and it worked. So it looks like both the router and the card on that one computer is fried.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet Light not on/ No internet*

Thanks for postng back . .


----------

